# Navy Seabees



## Michaeljp86 (Apr 10, 2007)

Anyone here in the seabees? Im going to talk to a recuiter tomorrow. If you dont know what the seabees are its a construction part of the navy reserve.


----------



## Cdat (Apr 18, 2007)

My boss was in the reserves. Spending a lot of time overseas right now building schools and the such.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Be patient Michael, there are three
or four regulars here who are
former SeaBees.
Surely they'll be along soon.


----------



## Michaeljp86 (Apr 10, 2007)

Cdat said:


> My boss was in the reserves. Spending a lot of time overseas right now building schools and the such.


I just got back home from the recuitment office. He said the past 3 years hes been a recuiter nobody hes signed up has been sent anywhere unless they asked to go.

My uncle was in the seabees for 20 years or more, he always liked it. I really liked what I heard, Id probably join but my accident screwed me up this spring when I wanted to look into joining. Id like to go through the training over winter but Im a little late for that.


----------



## Crawdad (Jul 20, 2005)

Michaeljp86 said:


> I just got back home from the recuitment office. He said the past 3 years hes been a recuiter nobody hes signed up has been sent anywhere unless they asked to go.
> ...


 No one was sent, unless they asked? I'd say he's full of it.
Recruiters... Don't believe a word he says.

Anyone who joins the military nowadays had better be ready to go to war.

Good luck, if you decide to join.

Crawdad, former Seabee


----------



## Michaeljp86 (Apr 10, 2007)

Crawdad said:


> No one was sent, unless they asked? I'd say he's full of it.
> Recruiters... Don't believe a word he says.
> 
> Anyone who joins the military nowadays had better be ready to go to war.
> ...


Back in high school some of the recuiters would get nasty, almost threaten you if you didnt sign up. 

He said very few seabees have been called up, he said this is the armys war so they do the construction work.

He said if you do get called up you go for 9 months, the army reserve is 12 months so I guess its better in that way.

I told him I was looking into the national guard and he really bashed them. He said they just get used blowed up crap left over from the army.


----------



## Schmidt & Co (Jun 2, 2008)

Dont listen to the recruter. His job is to get you to join! Keep doing what you are doing now, talk to people who have "been there & done that".

After high school I joined the army reserves. I spent seven years as an MP because I wanted to be a police officer at the time. He told me it was a "sure thing" when I apply. Not so. It didnt help me at all with the various police departments I was applying at. In the end I decided to stick with painting after my father offered me a partnership in the buisness.

Why do you want to join? For the experience the seabees will give you? If that is your _only reason_, there are other ways of getting it. Keep in mind we are in a time of war. You could very well get called to active duty. If on the other hand your _primary reason_ is to serve your country, then I say go for it.


----------



## Bodger (Oct 23, 2008)

Crawdad said:


> No one was sent, unless they asked? I'd say he's full of it.
> Recruiters... Don't believe a word he says.
> 
> Anyone who joins the military nowadays had better be ready to go to war.
> ...


VERY true. I know of a contractor in Venice CA who has long been a member of the Army Reserves, having joined after he completed his enlistment in the regulars. He is on his third tour in the sandpile. He's in his fifties, his business is now gone. God bless the man for serving his country, but that seems like a lot of sacrifice and not what he had in mind when he continued his career in the reserves. But that's what can happen when you're in the military, and any recruiter that tells you otherwise is just flapping jaw to fill his quota. I'm not trying to discourage anyone from serving, I'm a veteran myself, I'm just saying be prepared to find yourself deep in the s**t if you do sign up. And stop-loss is no joke, once you're in, the contract you sign with the military isn't worth anything. 
Good luck.


----------



## Proud Plumber (Sep 9, 2008)

Back in May I did some Charity work in the Bahamas. We stayed on a Navy Base and the SeaBees lent us a hand with the project. They were an amazing group of guys. Extremely efficient and well put together. I was really impressed. 

Strictly my opinion but what a life, being stationed on an Island in Bahamas, at a cool base with three or four bars and all of life's fine amenities. I would do it in a heartbeat. The guys we worked with loved it, they all said they had no regrets and would be sad to leave that world.


----------



## INTCONS (Sep 17, 2008)

4 years and counting in NMCB 26. Active time with NMCB 1 and 30NCR.


----------



## Michaeljp86 (Apr 10, 2007)

Theres a few reasons why I want to join, Ive always wanted to join the army which is why I looked into the army reserves and national guard. This never ending war is really a turn off for them. Im not a good swimmer so I never looked at teh navy. Some how on accident the navy got my phone # and called me and I liked what they said so I met with a recuiter. I sighned up for army info and must have clicked the wrong thing, I was having computer trouble that day with military.com

Besides always wanting to be in the military there is alot of other reasons I wouldnt mind joining too, like cash for school, good health insurence for $60 a month, cheap life insurence, home loans retirement after 20 years etc.

What I dont like is they closed up the reserve training building near here so I would have to drive about 150 miles one way. They pay for your hotel room on the weekend you do training. 

I think I may give it one more year, he said it takes 4-5 months from when you join to go to the training center. Id like to go over winter so I may wait to go next winter if I join. Back in june when I got hurt I couldnt move for 2 months so Im really out of shape. Ive really only been back moving again for a month so I probably should wait. The navy is getting all my medical records and criminal records now to see if I can join. They said the metal parts in my shoulder may cause a problem but they could probably get around it.


----------



## jbfan (Apr 1, 2004)

Good Luck with whatever you do.My NG unit was activated for Desert Strom, but never went overseas. The year I retire, 2000, they went to Bosnia. 2003 or 04 they went to Iraq. Came home and were re designated from a heavy mechanized brigade to a light brigade. So instead of Tanks and Bradley's, they now ride in trucks and humvees. All this leads up to a deployment to Afghanistan in mid to late 09.

NEVER BELIEVE A RECRUITER! Ask someone that has been there.


----------



## Cdat (Apr 18, 2007)

My boss went to Spain, Kosovo and Kuwait. Three years, 3 deployments. He is in the Reserves. 

Good thing, he never went to any kind of Basic Training.


----------



## BKFranks (Feb 19, 2008)

I see job postings for the Seabees all the time. Here's one:

*The Seabees of the Navy Reserve Construction Battalion*
http://www.careerbuilder.com/JobSee...APath=2.21.21.0.0&job_did=J8E3QV67H1LF3YV6PGF


----------



## Michaeljp86 (Apr 10, 2007)

Cdat said:


> My boss went to Spain, Kosovo and Kuwait. Three years, 3 deployments. He is in the Reserves.
> 
> Good thing, he never went to any kind of Basic Training.


What kind of reserves was he in?


----------



## Bodger (Oct 23, 2008)

Michaeljp86 said:


> Theres a few reasons why I want to join, Ive always wanted to join the army which is why I looked into the army reserves and national guard. This never ending war is really a turn off for them. Im not a good swimmer so I never looked at teh navy. Some how on accident the navy got my phone # and called me and I liked what they said so I met with a recuiter. I sighned up for army info and must have clicked the wrong thing, I was having computer trouble that day with military.com
> 
> Besides always wanting to be in the military there is alot of other reasons I wouldnt mind joining too, like cash for school, good health insurence for $60 a month, cheap life insurence, home loans retirement after 20 years etc.
> 
> ...


From what I've been hearing, the military can "get around" just about anything these days with someone who is willing to join. Including test scores so low that they nearly qualify as illiterate. That's not to infer that you would be sub-standard in any way. I have seen reports that would lead me to believe that there are people currently being accepted for service that would never have made it in the past. Makes me wonder what the company is like on the line these days. 
I hope you make it in if that's what you want, and you like what you get.


----------



## airborneSGT (Feb 19, 2007)

I was prior service combat arms 11B2P (Airborne Infantry) in the 82nd. Did three trips overseas two of which were combat (OEF/OIF). 
Got bored after a while and joined the Reserves as an engineer doing nearly what I would as a G.C.
Got bored again and tried out and will continue to pursue a job in the NG SF. 

If you want to go all the way check out the MOS 18C. There is/are at least one person on this site that was from that unit. It all depends on the level of commitment you want. I will say this; in todays operations you can expect to get deployed regardless of reserve/guard or active status. I would venture to say the more difficult units to get into that have some type of selection process will be the better ones to serve with. In those units you know you are serving with the best. 

Here is the scoop with Army Reserve vs. National Guard; Reserves took over all the support MOS's and fill in when the active component gets sent where they are needed. National Guard took over all the combat arms; so if you want any job which is combat arms and/or the chances to go to the high speed schools then go this way. Personally I would look into LRS, or 19th, 20th SFG(A) for the Guard. 

Now that being said in the Reserves you do have some fairly decent civil engineering units. In the Reserves you will also make rank faster than in the Guard (except for the units I mentioned which you could go from E1-E6 or so by the end of your training). 

Here is the not so good part; trying to run a business while pursuing your part time military career is very difficult (ask me or others). I would also say that even a former employer stopped having me run projects when he thought I was training up to deploy even though this was not the case. 

If you are very serious about the part time military thing carefully consider your regular 9-5 job. Research ESGR and see if your employer falls under this. Some of the most successful people in the Reserves/Guard 1. Work for some type of local or federal government 2. Work in law enforcement/fire 3. Work for institutions such as schools 4. If not self employed have VERY understanding employers

Think about this also; you want a skill that can translate well into something practical. If you are set on your civy side then by all means be hooah and become a scuba steve or halo Bob. I think the Navy has part time SWCC. 

Do your research, ask the questions, and by all means talk to a lot of us prior and currently serving members. Right now I am working recruiting so I can probably also answer some questions.


----------



## Steep Team (Sep 6, 2008)

I went to my local Navy recruiter in 1969 and signed up because I wanted to go into the Seabees.
He said NO problem. 
Well I was then sent to San Diego to go to boot camp and after they shaved my head, measured me for my uniform I was told a few days into it that there were no billets open for the Seabees. OOPS to late!
Although they did keep me in the construction trades (turd chaser) I would not trust that recruiter if I were you all his job is is getting another warm body to sign on the line.


----------



## Cdat (Apr 18, 2007)

Just get it in writing and if he promises you anything and it turns out to be not true, you can destroy his career by filing a complaint with your local senator or congressman. Just an FYI.


----------



## Bodger (Oct 23, 2008)

airborneSGT said:


> I was prior service combat arms 11B2P (Airborne Infantry) in the 82nd. Did three trips overseas two of which were combat (OEF/OIF).
> Got bored after a while and joined the Reserves as an engineer doing nearly what I would as a G.C.
> Got bored again and tried out and will continue to pursue a job in the NG SF.
> 
> ...


This is slightly off the topic, but did anyone see the recent 60 Minutes that was about the difficulty some returning military personnel are having in getting their old jobs back? The law is clear, if an employee leaves to go on active duty, when he or she returns, they are entitled to get their job back, same pay and all. One of the women they interviewed came back after a deployment, and when she went to get her old job, was told by her employer that it had been filled already, and was offered a lesser paying position wiith reduced benefits. She sued and won. Who was the employer?
The United States Government, and unbelievably, the Office of Veteran's Affairs.


----------



## Michaeljp86 (Apr 10, 2007)

Steep Team said:


> I went to my local Navy recruiter in 1969 and signed up because I wanted to go into the Seabees.
> He said NO problem.
> Well I was then sent to San Diego to go to boot camp and after they shaved my head, measured me for my uniform I was told a few days into it that there were no billets open for the Seabees. OOPS to late!
> Although they did keep me in the construction trades (turd chaser) I would not trust that recruiter if I were you all his job is is getting another warm body to sign on the line.


Were going to join full time? 



Bodger said:


> This is slightly off the topic, but did anyone see the recent 60 Minutes that was about the difficulty some returning military personnel are having in getting their old jobs back? The law is clear, if an employee leaves to go on active duty, when he or she returns, they are entitled to get their job back, same pay and all. One of the women they interviewed came back after a deployment, and when she went to get her old job, was told by her employer that it had been filled already, and was offered a lesser paying position wiith reduced benefits. She sued and won. Who was the employer?
> The United States Government, and unbelievably, the Office of Veteran's Affairs.


I seen that, I guess government branches are the worst for doing this. They dont have to get their same job back they have to get the same job or one better and have to get at least the same pay they had before.

It sounded like everyone who lost their job or got a crappy all went to court and got their job back. Only problem is you probably pissed alot of people off who are your boss.


----------



## Higgs (Sep 9, 2007)

hey bro,
just a little heads up recruters are natorious for lying to you about job possibilities and getting into the career field you are wanting so make sure this is really what you want


----------



## Bodger (Oct 23, 2008)

Higgs said:


> hey bro,
> just a little heads up recruters are natorious for lying to you about job possibilities and getting into the career field you are wanting so make sure this is really what you want


 That's what hapened to me. I went in on delayed enlistment because I was promised (contracted) to be sent to medical equipment repair technical school, a highly coveted field because of the good civilian job potential after discharge. The school always had a waiting list. And of course, all the recruiter could talk about was how great everything would be when I was sent to some large air materiele area with big hospitals like like Weisbaden Germany with all the pretty frauleins. 
I ended up in an Air Combat unit based in Nakhon Phnom, Thailand right on the border with Laos, and never touched a piece of medical equipment during my entire hitch. No complaints though, I wouldn't trade my experience in southeast Asia for anything. But it shows how much the military cares about the "contracts" they enter into with enlistees. Once you're in, they can do as they please with you. You are technically government property.


----------



## PA woodbutcher (Mar 29, 2007)

Ask pointed questions so they can't lie to you and get everything in writing. Of course they have the old fall back which "The needs of the US" 

You will go places and do things that you would not otherwise. My son has been regular Army for about 2 years. 1 year in Korea (he had a good time) half a year in Ft Carson and is currently in Iraq. He's talking re enlistment already.

Reserves shouldn't work out too bad for you being self employed. The boss should be alright with taking the time off.

If it were the seabees or combat engineers in the Army you'll get what you give. When I was in they regular carpenters in the engineer battalion on post, but not sure what they did. You also get to learn how to blow sh .... stuff up:clap:


----------



## Bodger (Oct 23, 2008)

PA woodbutcher said:


> Ask pointed questions so they can't lie to you and get everything in writing. Of course they have the old fall back which "The needs of the US"
> 
> You will go places and do things that you would not otherwise. My son has been regular Army for about 2 years. 1 year in Korea (he had a good time) half a year in Ft Carson and is currently in Iraq. He's talking re enlistment already.
> 
> ...


Outstanding, Woodbutcher. That makes you a Blue Star father. Home safe to all our GI's, that's my hope.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

May all of the stars stay blue!


----------



## Bodger (Oct 23, 2008)

neolitic said:


> May all of the stars stay blue!


 AMEN to that! From your mouth to God's ears as the saying goes.


----------



## airborneSGT (Feb 19, 2007)

Make sure, double and triple sure that you can get exactly the job you want, in writing, period. I don't know how the other branches do this but at least in the Army you will get it in your contract.

MEPS is another story! They will also try to wheel and deal you. Make sure you stay in what you want for however long you want.

Make sure you read the fine print; regardless of your contract you owe Uncle Sam 8 years!!


----------



## PA woodbutcher (Mar 29, 2007)

airborneSGT said:


> Make sure you read the fine print; regardless of your contract you owe Uncle Sam 8 years!!


What ever your hitch is and the remainder in the inactive reserve. Technically if you serve 7 years 6 months your balance inactive reserve is voided


----------



## airborneSGT (Feb 19, 2007)

Yes but lets say your typical enlistee does a 3-4 year contract. That would make their IRR obligation 4-5 years. There are ways to cut that down and obviously if you serve out your MSO on active duty then you are good once you leave the service.


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

RNMCB 21 here.

I was in the Seabees. Graduated from CE school in Port Hueneme September 1990. If you have a strong back and a weak mind you'll fit right in with the Seabees.


----------



## BULLHART (Oct 14, 2006)

You don't have any of those recruiter problems if you go Infantry....lol They always come through with your MOS.

11B2V here


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

I wanted to enlist because I wanted to be just like my grandfather who served in WWII. When I realized that working at the gas station on the overnight shift was a poor career choice I went to talk with the local Navy recruiter. He asked me what I wanted to do in the Navy. I said repair refrigerators since every home has one and the work must be plentiful. He suggested electrician and the rest is history. 

Also, there are lots of stories of recruiters saying whatever it takes to sign the contract, but that was not the experience I had. My recruiter told me I'd be going to bootcamp in San Diego in February, then from there directly to 'A' school in Port Hueneme, Ca, and that is exactly what happened. No surprises at all.

Good luck to you. The Navy was a great experience for me and I wouldn't change a thing about it.


----------



## airborneSGT (Feb 19, 2007)

Yeah I think the Army will hook you right up with Infantry! I was supposed to be an intelligence analyst until I saw the Rangers jumping out of planes. No regrets and the Infantry taught me a lot. In fact if you can carry large amounts of weight on your back for very long distances you will do really well in most of the high speed schools!


----------



## BULLHART (Oct 14, 2006)

You got that right.

3 Tabbed & Rehabbed brother.


----------

